# are marbles good ammo for my slingshot?



## awsomewarrior (Jul 21, 2013)

are marbles strong enough to take down small birds or squaraills?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Small birds yes, even though most birds are federally protected, squirrels only with a perfect shot, imo marbles are too light for hunting ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is almost nothing in the way of ammo that someone hasn't used for taking game at some point. But most folks will tell you that marbles are not a good choice for hunting ammo. Have a look at this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Casual plinkers sometimes take birds with marbles ... and someone somewhere has killed a squirrel with a marble. But squirrels are tough, and I think the majority opinion is that you need heavier ammo for them ... something like .44 lead ball or .5 steel ball. If you peruse this Hunting forum you will find lots of discussion about desirable ammo weights.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, and if you cant aim, then its worthless.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

They'll take birds with a head shot no problem, 15mm-16mm.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

awsomewarrior said:


> are marbles strong enough to take down small birds or squaraills?


Topic is a year and a half old, but I looked in the dictionary and couldn't find "squaraills", so folks shouldn't bother hunting for them since apparently they're extinct.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> awsomewarrior said:
> 
> 
> > are marbles strong enough to take down small birds or squaraills?
> ...


LOL, LOL, LOL, LMAO ;- )

wll


----------

